
Anomalous Properties of Water - peter_d_sherman
http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/water_anomalies.html
======
zeristor
Actually this is just a page on a larger website about water:
[http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/water_structure_science.html](http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/water_structure_science.html)

------
zeristor
I have been looking for a deep analysis of the different types of water,
especially the different isotope combinations.

